# Guppy compatible with Zebra Danios?



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey i have a 29 gallon tank with 8 zebra danois and 3 albino cory and 3 other small cory i was wondering if i could get Guppies, but i was talking to my LFS and the guy there said that the Zebra Danios would rip the Guppies appart. Is this true? Or is that guy wrong?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The Zebra Danios are peaceful. Nothing will happen, then.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Guppy and Zebra Danios?*

The lfs guy might be talking about the nippy nature of zebra danios. They tend to nip slow moving fish with big tails. The behavior is more noticible in small groups or single specimens of danios. With a group of 8, I wouldn't worry about it. They'll spend most of their time chasing each other. The same type of fin nipping behavior is found in many of the other barb species.

They might tear a fin or two, but the chances are slim that they'll "rip the Guppies appart".


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol!
Yeah, like Tiger Barbs, when you keep them in school, nipping devils aren't them anymore 
But I wonder why do fish nip others' fins? Such a bad behaviour!


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

i had 4 longfin danios, they constantly chased the guppies.


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Guppy and Zebra Danios?*

Ok well i didn't get any Guppies yet... but alot of other people say that this guy is full of crap. The only reason I still go there is because i have store credit, and this guy is crazy everyone says. So currently i am running a 29 gallon with 8 zebra danios who dont stop moving and nippin eachother, 3 albino cory, 3 elegans cory, and 3 Bala sharks(they are just a little bit bigger then my cory, I know you all will say get a bigger tank i know, my friend has a 150 tank and he will pay me for them once they get big enough that they wont be dinner for his fish) 
My question is could i get some guppies or is my tank full?
Sorry about the long post.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The balas probably won't grow too big in your tank, I'm afraid.
They would appriciate a bit more space to grow, so I still recommend the transfer to a bigger tank as soon as possible.


----------

